

Ask YC: What are some of the Python blogs you read? - wave

What are some of the Python blogs you read?
======
dmpayton
<http://planet.python.org/> is pretty much all you need, plus project-specific
feeds such as <http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/>

<http://www.learningpython.com/> and <http://thinkhole.org/wp/> are great
reads for beginners, but neither one have been updated very much in recent
months.

~~~
arthurk
There are actually two planet python's.

The official one: <http://planet.python.org/> The unofficial one:
<http://planetpython.org/>

both are great.

------
bootload
Guido ~ <http://www.artima.com/weblogs/index.jsp?blogger=guido>

David Mertz ~ <http://gnosis.cx/publish/tech_index_cp.html>

Uche Ogbuji ~ <http://www.xml.com/pub/au/84> & <http://copia.ogbuji.net/blog/>

Mark Pilgrim ~ <http://diveintomark.org/>

David Goodger ~ <http://python.net/~goodger/>

------
manvsmachine
Check out <http://python.alltop.com>. It hasn't been up for that long, but it
seems like a pretty solid repository of python info; I haven't seen anything
else this comprehensive yet.

------
thorax
Old school (news) but still going: <http://www.pythonware.com/daily/>

IronPython a bit more lately:
<http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/index.shtml>

Reddit programming section gets some good Python (news) sometimes.

------
brandonkm
I really like <http://www.b-list.org> for python/django related reads.

~~~
handelaar
I have Simon Willison's personal site in Google Reader. Lots of Django there
too.

<http://simonwillison.net>

------
pchivers
Spyced (Jonathan Ellis): <http://spyced.blogspot.com/>

------
gtani
(i love the python community, esp the meetings at GOOG HQ.

voidspace.org.uk (great dev, great mind, but the un-design, ooh)

<http://sayspy.blogspot.com/> <http://blog.ianbicking.org/>
<http://jtauber.com/python/> blog.doughellmann.com

